# Tau Commando



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/data/553/medium/Tau11.jpg

I got an idea based on the new Halo game and watching future weapons, a Tau commando, he/she wears stealth armor and caries a variety of gadgets for tracking and combat. They carry enhanced carbine rifles and a compact style rail rifle for heavy targets and sniping (by the way I imagine the rail rifle would extend to full length when equipped). They would also have a assistance drone which is kinda like a shield and gun drone combine it would carry extra ammo charges and first aid as well as supply tactical data and orders from the ethereal or shas'os. Pretty F'n cool. 


More pics in gallery.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I like your idea but, and I don't wish to look like I'm undermining you or anything, I feel that Commander Shadowsun and Stealth teams in general already fill that role. I'm sure people out there will disagree and I do like the model btw.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

I really like that idea and the model looks pretty sweet, maybe u could work on some basic rules of him?


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

This may need to moved to homebrew fluff.

Special rules for Tau Commando:

*-Special Character-*

_________WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv__________
Commando 3 3(5) 3 3 2 3 1 10 +2 

PTS:90

*Special Rules*
Infiltrate, Fearless, Eternal Warrior, Feel no pain.

*Wargear* 
Enhanced Pulse Carbine 
Compact Rail Rifle 
Target Analyzer 
Cobalt Armor 
Jump Pack 
Assistance drone*

Enhanced Pulse Carbine *R -18" S-5 Ap-4 * Assault 3, Pinning

Compact Rail Rifle - (same as a regular rail rifle) The controlling player must declare the use of the rail rifle before declaring the intended target. 

Target Analyzer - A ranged combat device that provides the user a +2 to his/her ballistic skill. 

Cobalt Armor - Similar to iridium armor, a new advance in Tau technology. The wearer has a +2 armor save against all attacks, while still remaining mobile.

Jump Pack - Similar to other stealth suits can make a additional 6" move during the assault phase.

*Assistance Drone *- A prototype AI system utilizing equipment from both a shield and gun drone. The assistance drone also feeds combat tactics and data from cadre headquarters or an orbiting Tau vessel. 
**Shield Generator* - The Commando benefits from the +4 invulnerable save.
**Tactical Data *- The controlling player may pre-measure one ranged attacked (from the Commando) per-turn before declaring a target. If the initial target is out of range a new target may be selected (but not pre-measured). 
**Field Medicine *- The drone can provide basic field medicine and aid to the commando, the commando benefits from the Feel no pain special rule (from the Warhammer 40k rule book). 

*Tau Commando*
A true lone hunter the commando is not part of any cadre or squad unit, he takes orders directly from the ethereals. The commando can not join any friendly units. The Tau commando can be added to your Tau force as an HQ choice. If you take a commando with out taking another HQ (ethereal or Shas'O) all of your units suffer a -2 to their leadership as they have no knowledge of the commando's presence nor a central figure to receive orders/moral from. There can only be one commando fielded at any time during the game. Due to his superior armor and stealth abilities any enemy targeting the commando for ranged attacks must use night fighting rules for measuring range (2D6 x 3).




-They you go, additions changes comments insults, all accepted.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't understand why he would have Eternal Warrior, and am confused about the target analyzer, does it act like a drone or what? Lastly, how does the rail rifle confer a save?

Oh, and if he is supposed to be a commaner, anothwer wound would help, he looks quite fragile at the moment.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

the Target analyzer is like a hardwired multi-tracker or target lock.
the rail rifle doesn't confer a save, don't know where you got that from?
Eternal warrior keeps him from being instantly killed.

he is not a commander it even states that at the bottom, and he is not fragile he's got a +2 armor save a +4 invu save and feel no pain plus he can't be instantly killed by large weapons. The only thing I could add to make him better is some form of shrouding something that would make the enemy have to use night fighting rules. -hey that's a great idea.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

wait this is a fire warrior with a 2+ save and eternal warrior???? for 90pts??? 
first off for anything tau to get a 2+ save they need to ride in a broadside.
second a tau not being able to be instant killed ( they are basicaly crazy thin blue people) 
what i would do is give him stats for stealth suits and give him a rail drone to himself and maybe a shield drone. forget about combat drugs and better guns and insane saves. this tau not sm. like the model though


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> If you take a commando with out taking another HQ (ethereal or Shas'O) all of your units suffer a -2 to their leadership as they have no knowledge of the commando's presence nor a central figure to receive orders/moral from. There can only be one commando fielded at any time during the game. Due to his superior armor and stealth abilities any enemy targeting the commando for ranged attacks must use night fighting rules for measuring range (2D6 x 3).


why havent you given him scout or infiltrate?
it would be a bit strange everyone not knowing of his presence if he deploys with them??


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Infiltrate, Scout, Outflank, and Cluster Mines (equivalent) are examples that I would expect to see.

I also fail to see as to how a Fire warrior should get a 2+ Armour, a 4+ Invulnerable, Feel No Pain, and Eternal Warrior from.

Give him Feel No Pain, 4+ Save, Adaptive Stealth Camoflage (4+ Save when in the open, +2 to any other cover save, to a maximum of 2+), and give him a combi-rifle, (1 shot Sniper Rifle) with a Pulse Carbine, Marker Lights, Melta-bombs, and a Deep strike homer, that allows anything deep striking on him to automatically arrive, and anything that isn't to re-roll Reserves, or a +1 to reserves. 

For the +2 to BS, I'd make it so that if he doesn't move in the previous phase, he gains BS6, and bump him to BS 4 basic. He's a commando for a reason, so give him an increased BS. 

The idea is good, but the rules I'm not keen on.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Infiltrate, Scout, Outflank, and Cluster Mines (equivalent) are examples that I would expect to see.
> 
> I also fail to see as to how a Fire warrior should get a 2+ Armour, a 4+ Invulnerable, Feel No Pain, and Eternal Warrior from.
> 
> ...


I like that the best, but I think that he should still have the normal sniper rifle and a normal pulse carbine. Also, maybe make it so it is a squad of 3 instead of a single model.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

First of all this is all made up anyways, so whatever you think he should or shouldn't have (as far as rules and wargear go) then just make it so. Instead of insisting that I make changes.

Plus, can any of you actually read English? half of your comments are absolute nonsense.

"give him infiltrate" *He has that*

"give him increased BS" * He has that*

"I also fail to see as to how a Fire warrior should get a 2+ Armour, a 4+ Invulnerable, Feel No Pain, and Eternal Warrior from." *He's not a fire warrior*

"give him a combi-rifle, (1 shot Sniper Rifle) with a Pulse Carbine, Marker Lights, Melta-bombs, and a Deep strike homer, that allows anything deep striking on him to automatically arrive" *I made him versatile by giving him a anti-personnel weapon (carbine) and a anti-armor weapon (rail rifle) this way the user can take out whatever targets are the priority. By taking this away he is not as effective in that role, I don't think he could benefit more from marker lights because of all his other bonuses (BS and pre-measure). I don't think Tau have access to melta-bombs. Deep strike homer may be a good addition but you would need to take something away, and it's not worth it to me.*

Forgive me I from the power gaming era of 40k when a librarian and a land raider was all you needed for a 1500 pts game. Things are too soft and generalized and vanilla these days.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> First of all this is all made up anyways, so whatever you think he should or shouldn't have (as far as rules and wargear go) then just make it so. Instead of insisting that I make changes.
> 
> Plus, can any of you actually read English? half of your comments are absolute nonsense.
> 
> ...


The saves are completely illogical, seeing as 2+ armor is usually only managed by Terminators, Broadsides, and Irridium-Armored Crisis Suits. Also, no other model in the Tau arsenal has EW, so why should a dude in what is essentially a stealth suit have it, and not a more *important* (read as: bigger) commander, such as R'Myr, O'Shova, or even Aun'Va? Lastly, a rail rifle is not an anti-armor weapon, it is a marine killer.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Truthiness08 said:


> "I also fail to see as to how a Fire warrior should get a 2+ Armour, a 4+ Invulnerable, Feel No Pain, and Eternal Warrior from." *He's not a fire warrior*.


ok name 3 things in the tau army that dont have battlesuits like your guy and have a 2+ save?......................................... thats what i thought none. plus he really does look like a fire warrior to me.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

your master said:


> ok name 3 things in the tau army that dont have battlesuits like your guy and have a 2+ save?......................................... thats what i thought none. plus he really does look like a fire warrior to me.


I think he used a stealth suit body and other bits, so a 3+ is feasible.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Trandoshanjake said:


> I think he used a stealth suit body and other bits, so a 3+ is feasible.


yes 3+ is feasable 2+ aint to me it looks like stealth suit back pack but fire warrior body but i could be wrong


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

the fire warrior is wearing the old stealth suit that gave a 3+ save so if he had some extra armour bolted on to it 2+ doesnt seem that extream


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

that model is hot


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Maybe bringing him more inline with a Vindicare?

A Sniper Rifle with:

Rail Round:
Range 36 Str8 Ap3

EMP Round :
Range 36 STR: Special AP6
if it hits a tank then it causes a glancing hit on a 2-4, a penetrating hit on 5-6 and nothing at all on a 1.

Hellrain Round: 
Range 36 Str5 ap4 large blast.

It only gets one of those shots per game otherwise it follows the basic rules for a Sniper Rifle.

I like the rules Vaz made so maybe adding this to it, for the Commando's "Sniper Rifle"

EDIT: By the way, shouldn't this be in Homebrew Rules?


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I was thinking about a Tau commando a few month ago, but my point of view was really different.

Have you ever played Star Wars: Republic Commando? Basically, it's a FPS game where you lead a commando squad: there are a Sniper, a Demolition and a Hacking specialists, and you, the clos-combat specialist and leader.

Basically, what i wanted to make was: 
_________WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv__________
Commando 3 3 3 3 2 3 1 10 3+ 

Wargear:
- Pulse carabine + another weapon, depends of the commando
- E.M.P. grenades (when attacking a vehicule or necrons, auto-stun the vehicule or "stun" necrons for a turn (cant do anything (including WBB))
- frag grenades
-medical device: If one of the squad's commando dies, leave it on the table. Another commando can revive him on a 4+ instead of shooting. Like WWB, you can't revive a commando if he has been hit by a weapon which caused instant death, etc....

Special rules:
-Fearless
-Infiltrating
-Scouts

____________________________________________________________________
-Srri'eit 

Additional Wargear:
-Pusle pistol + combat knife.
-pulse pistol: 12' S3 AP5 pistol
Srri'eit has a +1 attack bonus in close combat because he carries 2 close combat weapons

Special rules:
-Close combat specialist: Srri'eit is a close combat specialists, he was trained by the commander Farsight a long time ago on Vior'la. Srri'eit has WS 4
-Squad Leader: the "Fearless" special rules only applies if Srri'eit is alive. If he dies, a commando MUST try to revive him with his medical device. If he fails, the whole squad is now Ld 8

___________________________________________________________________
O'seven

Additional Wargear:
-Sniper Rifle: This weapon is a modified Rail rifle prototype. It was given to O'seven by the Earth cast after he saved a important scientist from an Ork WAAAAGH!!! .
Sniper 36' S6 AP2 Heavy1, Pinning

Special rules:
-Sniper master: O'seven is one of the best Tau snipers. He has BS4

_______________________________________________________________________
Siks'Too

Additional Wargear
-Grenade launcher: Siks'Too LOVES explosives. He stole that weapon on an human body, after a battle, and modified it to launch Tau grenades.
Grenade launcher: 36' S7 AP3 Heavy1 Small blast Pinning
-Melta bomb: He also stole Melta bombs on a Space Marine body, and can use them in the battle. Siks'Too is equiped with Melta bombs.

________________________________________________________________
For'O

Additional Wargear
-Targeting Array: For'O dosn't have any "fancy weapon", but he can spot the ennemys to help O'seven and Siks'Too to kill them. For'O has a Targetting Aray.

Special Rules:
-Hacker: If For'O is near a vehicule, he can try to hack the system. Roll a dice:
-1: Failure: For'O failed to hack the security systems.
-2: For'O cracked the engine system and disabled it. The vehicukle is immobilized.
-3: For'O cracked the weapon system: one of the weapon can't shoot for the rest of the battle
-4: For'O managed to take the control of the engine and the Tau player can move the vehicule during the rest of the battle
-5: For'O managed to take the control of the weapon system: the Tau player can shoot one weapon of the vehicule, any turn, and on any target.
-6: Succes!: For'O took control of the wholoe vehicule: this vehicule is now on the Tau player's side.




I hope this helped you.
Good Luck
Dies Irae


----------

